
For first time ever, researchers able to eliminate HIV from animal - prefork
https://www.unmc.edu/news.cfm?match=24114
======
metildaa
This is very exciting, the novel application of crystalizing antiretroviral
therapy is very useful on its own for preventing HIV replication in organs
like the brain (where traditional ART therapy is less effective due to the
blood/brain barrier).

Combined with an engineered virus to rewrite the DNA of HIV infected cells,
this could potentially be useful against a whole bevy of viruses!

